# Goggles over Glasses



## t-dogs06kona (Sep 20, 2009)

can anyone reccomend a goggle that will fit over my glasses. i have a ff carbon deviant one and am looking for a set of goggles.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

I ended up buying prescription sports glasses and decided to forgo the goggles. I believe motorcycle type glasses work too. They double as safety glasses at work, outdoor glasses for trail hiking and water sports too. Goggles over glasses with my sweating fool self will just end as a foggy mess.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

A word of caution re glasses under a FF helmet. I crashed last year wearing Oakleys under a FF and the arms broke off and gave me a nice lil scar above my eye. I'd chalk it up to a freak thing except it kind of makes sense that if you have a hard hit to the helmet and it moves, the glasses don't have anywhere to go so they just break.

BUT, out here it's kinda too hot for goggles sometimes so I still wear shades.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

I just trimmed the foam on the sides of my Smith goggles. They fit right over my prescription glasses no problem now. I do have fairly small glasses though.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I have been riding with Wiley XL-1 prescription glasses. But, I had this awkward over-the-bars faceplant upon which the frame of the glasses tore the skin of my eyelid, right below my eyebrow, due to being pressed upward and inward. I went to the ER, where they scrubbed the wound under local anesthesia, and taped it back together, and I spent the next day with an ice-pack on my shiner.

I'm sure it would have been a lot worse if I'd been wearing only contacts, but I'm still not real keen on wearing glasses while I ride.

So I just bought a set of MX-style goggles and I'll be wearing contacts under the goggles. I want some protection, but I don't want sharp or hard stuff near my eyes.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Ouch! That thought has crossed my mind, as my glasses are similar. That helmet is a bit tight to your head which might have added to the result. I wear a Specialized Deviant II and there is lots more space between my glasses and the outside surface of the helmet. Contacts and goggles might be the right way to go about it.


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

I use Oakley Crowbar MX over the glasses, it's a bit tight fit - but I actually took the goggles with me when I bought the glasses, and bought the frame that fit . Wide glasses, sticking out on the sides, won't work.


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

Oakley goggles over my Oakley Jackknife 4.0's work fine for me.


----------



## JefedelosJefes (Jun 30, 2004)

I run Oakley Crowbar MX googles as well with my glasses and they work fine. When putting them on, i just pull them out a bit to fit over the frames of my glasses because they don't slide right over, but there is plenty of clearance when they are on.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Smith option otg... they are on the big side so try and check them with your helmet. They vent really well.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Since NWS posted up a pic of his glasses under helmet ouchy. Here's mine. Forget the scar, I'm still bummed about breaking $160 shades :incazzato:


----------



## CRFer (Jul 28, 2004)

*Dragon works for me...*

Dragon MX goggles over the glasses for Moto and DHing.


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)

Scott used to make a MX goggle called the OTG jsut for that purpose.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

lol why don't you just get contacts?


----------

